# Can you grill turkey cutlets??



## Elf

has anyone tried to grill turkey breast cutlets?  Bought some on a whim, thinking I would grill the, now on thinking about them they seem too thin. Any thoughts, Thanks


----------



## GotGarlic

They seem kind of thin to grill as is, but you could stuff and roll them, then grill them.


----------



## VeraBlue

Of course you can grill them, just watch the heat.  More than likely, they'll cook in about 2-3 minutes.

Marinate them first, this way they'll have developed flavour.  The short cooking time won't impart much flavour, but the marinade will.

If you get one of those grill accessories that looks like a baking sheet but has small holes in it, you could stir fry on your grill.  Slice some vegetables on a thin bias, sauté over the fire, remove to a plate.  Do the same with an asian marinaded turkey cutlet (cut into strips), and then toss in the vegetables for another minute.  Serve that with rice.


----------



## Bigjim68

How about pounding them evenly flat, marinade with italian dressing, stuffing with proscuitto and good swiss, roll and secure with soaked toothpicks or bamboo skewers, and grill?  When the swiss is melted, you're done.  Maybe a bearnaise sauce or similar.


----------



## jet

How thin are they?  All the ones that I have seen are like pork chops.


----------



## Elf

Shady Brook has been selling them in this area for about a year and they are about 1/4 to/2 an inch thick.  I grilled them an very low heat after marinading them from Cooks recipes I found on Goggle.
1/2 c chicken broth, 1/2 c soy sauce,  1/2 c rice vinegar, 3 cloves garlic, brought to a boil, then cool to room temp. 1/2 went into zip bag with chicken to marinade for 1/2 hour.  The other half added 1 1/2 tsp of sugar brought  to a boil the added a slurry of 2 tsp of corn starch and 1/2 tsp salt, 2 Tbs of water, cook till thicken.  Cooked on preheated grill on lowest setting 5 min. one side 4 min other side. Placed the chicken on a bun, toped it with the sauce, lettuce and tomato. It was rally very good.


----------

